# transporting rolling stock



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for transporting rolling stock carrier ideas. Ive seen some posted on here, but not quite what i was looking for. I don't really want to leave everything out 24/7 so that means im hauling things back-n-forth. There might be a chance coming up where im building a shed for the mower, go-kart, etc. that i'll run the trains into, but for now...... One idea i had would be to carry 12 (6 per side) on a wooden carrier, or be able to strap to a dollie. What's your thoughts or methods you use.
Thanks,
Greg R.
(one of these days, spring will come to eastern iowa, i hope soon.)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg,
It all depends on 'where' you might want to take your stock.
A nice wooden carrier that has pigeon holes for all your stock, on wheels or whatever might be great to go between the house and the layout, but not so useful if you decide to go to a friends house, and it won't fit in your car.
Many years ago, I saw some very clever 'trays' with a central handle, that allowed another tray to fit on top into a recess and then all be strapped together.
This could be repeated until it was too heavy, or too tall, to carry!, but you get the idea (see below).
The builder told me that the trays ended up being too heavy really, so I tried a couple of way of building something similar, but gave up as I couldn't find the 'right' way!
For my own stock, I found some 'stock' cardboard boxes, just right for two of my Canadian Pacific cars to fit side by side, or four box cars) and that can be easily put into my smallish car trunk.
I stuck on some wood grain vinyl on the top and they work great for me.(see below)
I can decide if I just want to take 4, 6 or 8 cars with me when I go to a friends for a run. 
Good luck finding what suits your needs.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave, Thanks, thats kind of the idea i was working on. Those stack-able boxes are really nice. Since im transporting the equipment a mere 20-30 feet, Those should work great. I could add wheels to the bottom one or use my dollie. 
Greg R.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 
I was fortunate enough to build a shed next to my railway so now I store my stock there for the season. Before that I had a cheapo wagon from Tractor Supply that I designed a frame and shelving for. The plan was to put the rolling stock, locomotive/s and steam up supplies on the shelves and pull the wagon (think Rado Flyer but larger) from my walk out basement to the track for an operating session then back inside afterwards. No photos since I didn't build it but it might be an idea for you; save effort and trips. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmm, I do have an old wagon the kids have outgrown. I'll have to think on that one. Thanks for sharing the idea. 
Greg R.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iaviksfan on 13 Apr 2013 06:56 AM 
Dave, Thanks, thats kind of the idea i was working on. Those stack-able boxes are really nice. Since im transporting the equipment a mere 20-30 feet, Those should work great. I could add wheels to the bottom one or use my dollie. 
Greg R. 

I too have stacking boxes, which used to be held together with pegs and stretchy small tie-downs, but now have furniture latches holding them together. Mine are not as nice as David's! They are made with 1/4" plywood strips ripped to the width and 1x10 pine end boards. I use a Forstner bit (cuts a clean 1.25" hole) to make hand/finger holes in the pine ends. Lots of glue and a few screws, plus these days I add a small piece of pine in the center to glue the side walls to the floor for strength. My coaches got heavy.












These long ones were repurposed as coach carriers when I started accumulating a passenger train. Then Accucraft J&S Fn3 coaches came out, so I had to make some new ones 10% bigger.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine roll to and from the tracks... carry a few more cars:


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Great ideas guys Thanks!!! 
Greg R.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use plastic totes I get at Walmart. Some bubble wrap and they do fine. Stay sealed up that way in the shed.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I solved the G Gauge rolling stock transpo problem by using 3 huge plastic storage tubs stacked on a Harbor Freight moving dolly & held in place by 3 5/16 " threaded rod & many threaded couplings....... Have 6 Plano plastic Sportsman Boxes with a 37 3/4" long outside Dim.. for MTH passenger cars or Shorter... Cost $30... 
These Plano boxes hold 6 or more Freight cars each.... All storage boxes have two towels each for padding. 
I use an IRIS 39.5 long Outside Dimm for either LGB or PIKO passenger cars or SHORTER... Cost $70 each,,,,,, Have 1, but holds 6 BIG cars.... 

Harbor freight 1000lb blue poly moving dollies ar $19 each..... I have two.... With steel aircraft cable handles attached for pulling. I usually push a 3 box stack!! 

The trick to the easy move are the 3 threaded rods (6 segments) anchored to each dolly..... six rod segments supported thru the 3 Plano padlock holes..... 

I had to drill 3 comparable holes in the Huge IRIS Box.... If IRIS box is used in stack.... It goes on the bottom..... You need a 1/2 open end to unlock rods.. 

THe loaded dolly rolls only on a hard smooth surface.... Not on Grass...... Settup is fine for both moving & Storage G rolling stock & Engines.... 

Den Mayer GBay, WI


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Traveling in style like the Tsars ? - then only Louis Roederer Champagne cases will work  




































Near the Normandy Coast.
Cheers,
Victor


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the harbor freight, red dollie with pneumatic wheels. I like all the ideas mentioned, so it might endup llooking like a little bit of everyone 
Greg R.


----------

